

Hacker News Demographics - boggles
https://www.google.com/adplanner/site_profile?#siteDetails?identifier=news.ycombinator.com&geo=US&trait_type=1&lp=false

======
pedalpete
I think the disturbing bit might be that the average HN reader is mid 30s male
with a bachelor degree, no children and little or no income.

------
byoung2
_Subdomains (siteexample.blogspot.com) and subdirectories
(blogspot.com/example) are currently not supported._

These figures would be for ycombinator as a whole, and not just HN then.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Ahhhh - I knew something was off when it said that 24% of HN visits were from
females. There was a recent popular poll on here about demographics that had
something like 96% male.

